# Trainers in Florida



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi all,

I have accepted a position in Orlando and have to leave my fabulous trainer/club :-( but definitely want to continue agility / rally training as my little Bella (4 pound toy poodle) has come out of her shell. If we can ever get her past the teeter fear she'll be golden!

I don't know anyone that does agility or rally training in Orlando or in the surrounding area (willing to drive if needed as I currently drive over an hour to class now).

If anyone has suggestions of clubs or trainers I would really appreciate it! Looking for a positive trainer that is willing to work with a tiny dog 

Thank you!
Minnie


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Minnie, I was just checking on Lily's records on the CPE site. If you look at the events page there are a number of trials listed in Florida. I am not sure how close any of them or the sponsors are to the Orlando area but if you look you may find some ideas there.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

That is a good idea thank you! I have a lead on a couple of trainers just waiting to see where I end up before contacting them. I got the lead of a yahoo group for agility poodles  Poodle peeps are just awesome!


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

There's a great agility club in winter park... Close to orlando

http://www.dogonitagility.com/showinfo.html




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Jdcollins said:


> There's a great agility club in winter park... Close to orlando
> 
> Welcome to Dog-On-It Agility Club of Central Florida


Thanks! This is actually one of the areas that I'm looking for a condo/townhouse.


----------

